# garage demo



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok got a call today to demo a 2 car garage. It's wood sided and half falling down. I normally don't do exterior demo but thought ,hey why not. My question is what size dumpster do you think it will take to put this thing in. My guess is a 30 yrd. Any thoughts or things to consider.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> Ok got a call today to demo a 2 car garage. It's wood sided and half falling down. I normally don't do exterior demo but thought ,hey why not. My question is what size dumpster do you think it will take to put this thing in. My guess is a 30 yrd. Any thoughts or things to consider.


What's the dimensions? I would do a 40 yd dumpster to be safe and dump other debris you may have from other jobs. Will save you on dump fees b


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Depending on the size of garage...40 yard dumpster

Make certain all utilities are disconnected.
Watch for any hazardous material left in the garage.
It will take you longer than you think.

Do you have to demo the slab & footings?

Watch the weight...check with your dumpster company on limits.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> Ok got a call today to demo a 2 car garage. It's wood sided and half falling down. I normally don't do exterior demo but thought ,hey why not. My question is what size dumpster do you think it will take to put this thing in. My guess is a 30 yrd. Any thoughts or things to consider.


How do you wanna take it apart..with a machine..or by hand.
Is there debris inside you have to dispose as well.
Convert all walls an the roof in cu yards..add 15% for fluff.
Make sure the down doesn't require a demo permit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> What's the dimensions? I would do a 40 yd dumpster to be safe and dump other debris you may have from other jobs. Will save you on dump fees b


24x24


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

griz said:


> Depending on the size of garage...40 yard dumpster
> 
> Make certain all utilities are disconnected.
> Watch for any hazardous material left in the garage.
> ...


Leaving slab.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

JFMURFY said:


> How do you wanna take it apart..with a machine..or by hand.
> Is there debris inside you have to dispose as well.
> Convert all walls an the roof in cu yards..add 15% for fluff.
> Make sure the down doesn't require a demo permit.


It's half falling down, so I figure a couple strategic cut and a chain to the van outta do it.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

LOL..make sure the vans insured.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Go with a 40 yarder just to be safe. Like someone said make sure the utilities are off and if you need a permit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. And yes I need a permit, this ain't my first rodeo. My normal demo's are interior though. I'm getting more and more clients wanting exterior demos though. A month ago they wanted a home done, but I don't have the equipment for that . Just keep rolling with the punches. I figure a garage is a good starting point. It's gonna be all by hand, and I'm thinking 4 guys and one day?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> Thanks everyone. And yes I need a permit, this ain't my first rodeo. My normal demo's are interior though. I'm getting more and more clients wanting exterior demos though. A month ago they wanted a home done, but I don't have the equipment for that . Just keep rolling with the punches. I figure a garage is a good starting point. It's gonna be all by hand, and I'm thinking 4 guys and one day?


Might be cheaper to rent equipment and 4 guys in 4 hours.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> It's half falling down, so I figure a couple strategic cut and a chain to the van outta do it.







After tearing down a chicken house that was flapping in the wind I can promise you they come down a lot harder than one thinks they should.
For a building to just collapse takes a lot of things not going right all at once.


That chicken house was so weak I could move it side to side and corner to corner by hand.
It took a lot of hard pulling from a 4x4 diesel pickup to bring it down.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> Thanks everyone. And yes I need a permit, this ain't my first rodeo. My normal demo's are interior though. I'm getting more and more clients wanting exterior demos though. A month ago they wanted a home done, but I don't have the equipment for that . Just keep rolling with the punches. I figure a garage is a good starting point. It's gonna be all by hand, and I'm thinking 4 guys and one day?


So you're leaving the slab right? Be very careful if it's post tension slab.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> Thanks everyone. And yes I need a permit, this ain't my first rodeo. My normal demo's are interior though. I'm getting more and more clients wanting exterior demos though. A month ago they wanted a home done, but I don't have the equipment for that . Just keep rolling with the punches. I figure a garage is a good starting point. It's gonna be all by hand, and I'm thinking 4 guys and one day?




Thought you were pullin it over with your van...


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

The easiest way besides burning is sub it to someone who has the equipment. If its a property that will convey the slab and footings have to go and all depressions in ground filled and hopefully packed. Enough said


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> The easiest way besides burning is sub it to someone who has the equipment. If its a property that will convey the slab and footings have to go and all depressions in ground filled and hopefully packed. Enough said


No its for an agents own rental. They want to keep the slab so they can rebuild it one day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> So you're leaving the slab right? Be very careful if it's post tension slab.


And what do you mean?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

JFMURFY said:


> Thought you were pullin it over with your van...


Yeah pull it over with the van, its halfway there anyway. Then 4 guys to chop it up and toss it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

mbobbish734 said:


> Thanks everyone. And yes I need a permit, this ain't my first rodeo. My normal demo's are interior though. I'm getting more and more clients wanting exterior demos though. A month ago they wanted a home done, but I don't have the equipment for that . Just keep rolling with the punches. I figure a garage is a good starting point. It's gonna be all by hand, and I'm thinking 4 guys and one day?


If you don't have the right equipment yet, rent it.
A mini excavator is good for small buildings, use the arm to tear into the structure and rip it apart, then use a skidsteer with grapple bucket to load into dumpster. 1 operator and a laborer should be able to do that job in a day.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

BigDaddyPin said:


> If you don't have the right equipment yet, rent it.
> A mini excavator is good for small buildings, use the arm to tear into the structure and rip it apart, then use a skidsteer with grapple bucket to load into dumpster. 1 operator and a laborer should be able to do that job in a day.
> 
> Good luck!


I thought about that too, but the rental is a killer. It's about $400 per plus delivery plus dumpster. I want to be competitive on price. Just not sure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

2 car garage lets say 20X22X10 you can fit in a 30 yard container, just make sure you use a jaw bucket to crush everything up and pack everything tight.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

How in the heck y'all make any $$$ renting dumpsters??? For what it cost me to rent 6 dumpsters here i bought a nice 7x14 dump trailer and haul it myself. Cost's me $700 per dumpster PLUS disposal. Dumping my dump trailer is between $30 and $50 bucks.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> How in the heck y'all make any $$$ renting dumpsters??? For what it cost me to rent 6 dumpsters here i bought a nice 7x14 dump trailer and haul it myself. Cost's me $700 per dumpster PLUS disposal. Dumping my dump trailer is between $30 and $50 bucks.......


I hear ya! I have 3.
7x12, 7x14 and a 7x16 gooseneck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> How in the heck y'all make any $$$ renting dumpsters??? For what it cost me to rent 6 dumpsters here i bought a nice 7x14 dump trailer and haul it myself. Cost's me $700 per dumpster PLUS disposal. Dumping my dump trailer is between $30 and $50 bucks.......


It's cause your in the sticks. Here its $250 for a 30 yrd total. I have big a trailer but it only holds 17 yrds. A dump trailer here is $7000 for a 3yrd.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> It's cause your in the sticks. Here its $250 for a 30 yrd total. I have big a trailer but it only holds 17 yrds. A dump trailer here is $7000 for a 3yrd.



I can see the landfill from my house 4 miles across the valley. $700 is delivered within a 30 mile radius. I picked the dump trailer up out of the local penny adds for $4000 and it was only 6 yrs old with the original tires. What is nice is i never have to wait on anyone. Show up, load up and leave. So your paying $250 plus disposal or all in????


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> I can see the landfill from my house 4 miles across the valley. $700 is delivered within a 30 mile radius. I picked the dump trailer up out of the local penny adds for $4000 and it was only 6 yrs old with the original tires. What is nice is i never have to wait on anyone. Show up, load up and leave. So your paying $250 plus disposal or all in????


$250 total. I call tonight its there tomorrow at 8 am or when ever I want it. Give him$250 and its all gone.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> $250 total. I call tonight its there tomorrow at 8 am or when ever I want it. Give him$250 and its all gone.



Damn that has to be the cheapest in the country!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

mbobbish734 said:


> $250 total. I call tonight its there tomorrow at 8 am or when ever I want it. Give him$250 and its all gone.


Man that is cheap! Around here cheapest 30 yard is $450.

I pay $75/ton to dump, but i separate everything. I sell the paper and scrap metal, chip the wood, take all concrete/block/brick/dirt to a recycler and pay $20 for the entire load, so i probably dump less then 50% of what i collect.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I burn all the wood on my 5 acres. We have open burn in the spring and fall. Last fall you could see my fire 4 miles away. I have a big coulee to dump rock and brick in..........


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

BigDaddyPin said:


> Man that is cheap! Around here cheapest 30 yard is $450.
> 
> I pay $75/ton to dump, but i separate everything. I sell the paper and scrap metal, chip the wood, take all concrete/block/brick/dirt to a recycler and pay $20 for the entire load, so i probably dump less then 50% of what i collect.


When I first started they were $300 went down because relations and vol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> So you're leaving the slab right? Be very careful if it's post tension slab.


A post tensioned slab on grade? For a residential garage?:whistling


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Sar-Con said:


> A post tensioned slab on grade? For a residential garage?:whistling



Very common in the south and southwest. Not so much in the north but i have seen it.............


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Just curious , check out bookadumpster.com. that's not who I normally use but they are pretty cheap for a dumpster around here. Only thing with them is that they give you a day when its coming , can't specify a time like my guy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

If you don't have a backhoe I would recommend chain saws. 

Start at the peak and cut the roof along the rafters in 4' sections, then pull em down and into the bin, nice and flat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> Damn that has to be the cheapest in the country!!


Just priced a 20 yard today in Madison WI. 365 for mixed debris and 280 for clean. (ie: concrete with rebar in this case) Add $4/ton over 10 tons.

Didn't think that was bad at all.

btw-The OP said $400 for equipment rental was too much. How much is your time and extra laborers worth? For me getting the equipment would be a no brainer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

here in jersey its almost $100 a ton to dump. i have a 6 x 10 dumper. plenty big for the projects i do. but well worth the 5,000 it cost me. no hurry. come and go when u want. and the trash companies run a racket. they bring u a larger dumpster. then charge you for overage and combine your garbage with somebody else's and hit you both with overages.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

30 yrd $360 in town.


I've priced em at over $800 in BFE Nebraska.
I didn't use one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

I did this house demo with everything in it, including finished basement and it took 8-30yrd containers, 2-40 yrd and 1-20yrd concrete container total cost 10k.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Just found the last bill i had.


30 yd roll off
$120 delivery
$150 haul off
$5.50 a day rent
$225.00 for up to 6 yards.

$500.50 total...................


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

greg24k said:


> I did this house demo with everything in it, including finished basement and it took 8-30yrd containers, 2-40 yrd and 1-20yrd concrete container total cost 10k.


We did a lot of that years back but hauled it in a side dump like this.







They usually charged around $95 an hour. What was up with the house you demo'd? It looks decent.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Sar-Con said:


> A post tensioned slab on grade? For a residential garage?:whistling


Your talking prestressed concrete? In mi its used for bridges not common concrete slabs found under garages.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

xlspecial said:


> Just priced a 20 yard today in Madison WI. 365 for mixed debris and 280 for clean. (ie: concrete with rebar in this case) Add $4/ton over 10 tons.
> 
> Didn't think that was bad at all.
> 
> btw-The OP said $400 for equipment rental was too much. How much is your time and extra laborers worth? For me getting the equipment would be a no brainer.


What I was referring to was that it would be an extra $1000 tractor and two guys or 2 more guys at $200 for the day. My time is not necessarily in this equation, but getting it done in 1 day is. If I get some equipment I'm defiantly running it though:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> We did a lot of that years back but hauled it in a side dump like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was two confirming lots, so I knocked it down, got subdivision and built 2 homes on it. One house was sold last year, one is in finishing stages now. I was gonna use 100 yrd trailer but the street is to narrow and I didn't want people that live there to blow a fuse. Few of my good friends in the garbage business so I get good rates especially on demo jobs when you need 5 or more boxes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

greg24k said:


> It was two confirming lots, so I knocked it down, got subdivision and built 2 homes on it. One house was sold last year, one is in finishing stages now. I was gonna use 100 yrd trailer but the street is to narrow and I didn't want people that live there to blow a fuse. Few of my good friends in the garbage business so I get good rates especially on demo jobs when you need 5 or more boxes.


What did you pay for all the dumpsters?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> We did a lot of that years back but hauled it in a side dump like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Like this? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Like this? :laughing::laughing::laughing:



Where'd u find those pics???????


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> Just found the last bill i had.
> 
> 
> 30 yd roll off
> ...


Holy damn...

btw- I forgot to mention that the quote I got was for 7 days. Only need it for one but it's included. And no separate delivery or pickup charges.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> I thought about that too, but the rental is a killer. It's about $400 per plus delivery plus dumpster. I want to be competitive on price. Just not sure.


Garages typically go in the four to five range depending on whats inside...here inthe north east.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Where'd u find those pics???????




I have pics :whistling :jester: :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

mbobbish734 said:


> Just curious , check out bookadumpster.com. that's not who I normally use but they are pretty cheap for a dumpster around here. Only thing with them is that they give you a day when its coming , can't specify a time like my guy.


Be careful with them. They are a dumpster broker out of Australia. They just hire a local company to do the work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

*Always Use a 40cyd Dumpster*

I have done many garage demo jobs and each time I tried to use something smaller than a 40cyd dumpster, I ended up having to order a second dumpster. Secondly, you better make sure that whoever is loading the dumpster is breaking everything down to conserve space.


----------

